# Schutzhund club in SC!!!



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Really nice club in North Augusta, SC!! Georgia-Lina SchH club is the name if interested!!! :-D


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the club I was a member at. The TD is William ( Bill ) McClure. Very Very good with high competition dogs and all dogs at club level. The man taught me a lot. He went to Slovakia (sp) with a little female GSD named Arie last year.

Are you or are you going to train there?


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm already training there!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tell Bill Hi for me.

Wrong and you can ask Will, GSD's rule. ;o)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Arie is one fine little ass kicker! She was my "take home" dog the first time I ever saw her!


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I went to a trial there once, a fellow club member was competing. Very nice club, extremely friendly.


----------



## Travis Sharpe (Apr 25, 2008)

Where do they train?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Radio Station Rd. I think is the name of the rd.


----------

